# Erik's Abstracts



## Corry (Dec 11, 2005)

My boyfriend had an abstract painting class this semester.  He says abstract isn't his thing, but I think he created some awesome art.  He had me take pictures of all his stuff today for another project he's doing for another class.  I thought I'd share some of it...I'm quite proud of him. :gvibes: 

These first four were part of a series he did for his final project.  Two of them he did in one night...one of those two was a five foot canvas (the mostly neutral colored one). 






















This one he gave to me. 






These two are all abstracted from items in and around my apartment.  I like em!


----------



## mygrain (Dec 14, 2005)

Wow! those ARE cool!!

I really like 2 and 3 and the last one. Nice work...send him my regards!! So how did the art professor like them? good grade?


----------



## Corry (Dec 14, 2005)

I will tell him! I believe he got an A in the class.  I'm quite proud of him.


----------



## mygrain (Dec 14, 2005)

core_17 said:
			
		

> I believe he got an A in the class.



sweeeeeeeeeeeet!!:hail: :hail:


----------



## Cipriano (Dec 14, 2005)

Great stuff  i want one too


----------



## JonK (Dec 14, 2005)

Awesome work. Absolutely love the stair painting.  :thumbsup:


----------



## aprilraven (Dec 15, 2005)

these are all good...really good.. but  i really dig the last one... the "crack" makes it!!


----------



## Corry (Dec 18, 2005)

Thanks! I showed him this thread. He says he really appreciates the comments.


----------

